# George Templeton Strong



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone else know Strong's magnificent Symphony 2?("Sintram"-available on Naxos, conducted by the indefatigable champion of unsung Romantics, Adriano).I will try and link to Utubehttp://www.facebook.com/groups/387981997924200/#!/groups/387981997924200/
This is the slow movement, which has one of those nobilmente melodies, full of longing, I cannot get out of my head; there is also a lot of effective sturm und drang writing, in other movements,and a memorable chorale theme which returns victorious, but not ostentatiously so, at the end.Steve


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I do know it. I think it should be better known.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Currently listening to it on YT - hadn't heard it before, but can also recommend 'Le Roi Arthur', and 'Die Nacht', which I've listened to there before.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, it has been on my list to check out. Blogged about Strong almost 3 years ago here.


----------

